
Teuton – A German Programming Language - mrccc
http://www.fiber-space.de/EasyExtend/doc/teuton/teuton.htm
======
bhaak
"Teuton is a German programming language, written for German people. Teuton is
the hitherto unwritten programming language that presumably every drunk
student who has just visited the Oktoberfest or who otherwise drank too much
wheat beer wanted to develop. Teuton has no special characteristics other than
that it is German."

LOL, at least he's honest.

~~~
smitty1e
It's well-suited fuer die Hausdrachen.

------
rzzzt
Looks similar to the British dialect of PHP:
[https://aloneonahill.com/blog/if-php-were-
british/](https://aloneonahill.com/blog/if-php-were-british/)

------
trhway

      solange "Gott mit uns!":
        versuche:
          "Nach Osten!"
        ausser:
          "Deus vult!"

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Furor Teutonicus is sadly lacking in this specification. What a disservice to
the migthy ancestors!

------
brazzy
This is not taking the joke far enough.

If I want to use an existing programming language just with some
keywords/identifiers replaced, I can just use Excel.

------
laretluval
Fun to wonder if this is what Plankalkül would have evolved into.

~~~
bhaak
Plankalkül was an odd programming language (for starters, it had a
2-dimensional notation) but then what early programming language wasn't odd
from today's POV?

It did influence ALGOL though, so we have an evolutionary line from it to the
present day even.

